# Are you a t-shirt printer? You can now show off your prints at T-ShirtForums!



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*We have a LOT of top notch, award winning printers in the T-Shirt Forums community.*

I don't know about you, but I really love *seeing* the capabilities of the different t-shirt printing methods. 

If a picture is worth a 1000 words, a t-shirt picture has to be worth at least 10,000 words 








With that in mind, I've recently added a few new sections of the forum that allow members to really show off some of the great prints coming out of their shop (large or small).

In the new "Show Your Stuff" sections of the forum, you can upload a photo into the post to show some of the cool stuff you've been working on. 

Of course, to make it even easier, we also have our official iPhone app in the App Store and Android app in the Android Marketplace that will allow you to post right from your smart phone. Just snap a picture with your smart phone and upload it in the appropriate Show Your Stuff forum that matches your printing method.

*Screen Printing:* Show Your Stuff (Screen Printing Print Job Examples) 

*Heat Press* Show Your Stuff (Heat Press Printing Print Job Examples)

*Heat Transfer Vinyl and Signs/Decals* Show Your Stuff (Vinyl Print and Sign Job Examples)

*Rhinestones and Bling* Show Your Stuff (Rhinestone Print Job Examples)

*DTG Printing* Show Your Stuff (DTG Print Job Examples)

*Dye Sublimation* Show Your Stuff (Dye Sub Print Job Examples)

*Embroidery* Show Your Stuff (Embroidery Job Examples)

To help protect your privacy, the "Show Your Stuff" sections of the forum are can not be viewed by Google or other search engines. It is a private area of the forum for your fellow logged in T-ShirtForums.com community members only 

Let's see what you've got! 

PS. The usual "no self promotion" rules apply. This is more of "look at this cool job we just did" type posts instead of the "look at the type of printing we can do for you, just give us a call" type posts


----------

